# POTROAST ON THE GRILL



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

If you have ever tried to put foil around your grilled roast to keep in the juices, try this. In a large cast iron pot put your marinated roast. Whatever your recipie. Cover with the lid, and sit it in your smoker for a couple hours. Remove the lid for the last hour or so, add your wood chips to the fire, and let the smoke flavor in. You will have room to add some potatoes if you like.The time will vary depending on the size of your roast.:usaflag


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

This sounds very good :letsdrink:clap and will give it a try.


----------

